# 80's soul music



## kenmac (Feb 19, 2008)

Anyone like 70's/ 80's / 90's soul, jazz funk etc you need to listen to this internet radio station.

http://www.vinylmorpher.co.uk/


----------



## five£wash (Oct 12, 2008)

this is also a good site http://www.soulwalking.co.uk/index.html used to have tracks which you could listen to however copyright issues put an end to that.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Can't beat a bit of 80s Soul & Motown 

S


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

kenmac said:


> Anyone like 70's/ 80's / 90's soul, jazz funk etc you need to listen to this internet radio station.
> 
> http://www.vinylmorpher.co.uk/


 grr, I have had this on since 0830 this morning, and haven't set foot out of the house for sake of listening to this station 
Now to save my netbook, who has got a link for a wi fi radio that is going well cheap


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Stumbled on this station about 12 months ago while searching for a track on YouTube.

Brilliant place. Went and bought an internet radio player just so I could listen to it and crank it up in good quality :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Hair Bear said:


> Stumbled on this station about 12 months ago while searching for a track on YouTube.
> 
> Brilliant place. Went and bought an internet radio player just so I could listen to it and crank it up in good quality :thumb:


Which unit did you end up with?

Also has anyone got this to run on their mobile phone?


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Which unit did you end up with?
> 
> Also has anyone got this to run on their mobile phone?


This one mate

Philips MCi500H/05 Wireless Micro Hi-Fi System with: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo

There's alot cheaper one's about, like the Squeezeboxes, but the Philips is a nice looking bit of kit to boot, with a built in 160gb hard drive


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Hair Bear said:


> This one mate
> 
> Philips MCi500H/05 Wireless Micro Hi-Fi System with: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo
> 
> There's alot cheaper one's about, like the Squeezeboxes, but the Philips is a nice looking bit of kit to boot, with a built in 160gb hard drive


 just chit myself :lol: 
looks nice though.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 19, 2008)

Avanti said:


> grr, I have had this on since 0830 this morning, and haven't set foot out of the house for sake of listening to this station
> Now to save my netbook, who has got a link for a wi fi radio that is going well cheap


Sorry Avanti :lol:


----------



## kenmac (Feb 19, 2008)

Hair Bear said:


> Stumbled on this station about 12 months ago while searching for a track on YouTube.
> 
> Brilliant place. Went and bought an internet radio player just so I could listen to it and crank it up in good quality :thumb:


A lot of the so called professional radio stations that cater for this kind of music should hang their heads in shame when they hear Dave's station. :thumb: I might have to look for an Internet radio then


----------

